# The Tool Gathering Odessy



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Great Beginning*

OK, so I just found out that I can actually do blog series on LJ, and that's just the coolest thing ever. I thought I would document a bit about my tool gathering. It might just help out some other poor soul who's just starting out, and discussion about it could be a good thing for myself and others as well.

First, let me state for the record that my initial intent was to gather heirloom quality hand tools that could be within my family for the next 100+ years. Perhaps build a magnificent tool chest that would be a testiment to the early 21st century home craftsman. That is, until I started pricing the very best hand tools out there. Lie Nielson hand planes for about $300. Veritas not being much better pricewise either. It was daunting.

However, I've never been one to back down. I scoured eBay. I bought an old Stanley #4 plane and a #919 10" brace for $1.25 (yeah…I'm bragging ). I snagged a #5 in really good shape for $30 from the same place. I also snagged a #51 spoke shave from there. I've got a #80 cabinet scraper that should be here at any time. These are all vintage tools. My loving wife, Jennifer, said that even if I didn't like woodworking, the worst possible outcome is that I'd have some cool old tools around the house. She's right.

Also, I snagged two used saws. A Gyokucho dovetail saw that cuts oak like butter, and a 10" Z Saw for rips. I finally got the Z Saw to start a cut, and after that it cut great. Apparently, it's just a tricky saw that will take practice. That's cool…better to have a tricky saw than a bad saw.

One day I came home and checked my account balance. I was expecting a refund from a company I told I didn't recall signing up with. They had been charging me for a while, but I just missed it amidst all the other crap on my statement. I expects the last payment prorated and refunded. Instead, they refunded about 8 months worth of payments. That's how I paid for the saws, the #5, the #51 and the #80. I also picked up some cabinet maker's rules and a cabinet maker's mallet (brass with wood inserts) from Lee Valley.

I find myself in a unique position. In a short time, I'm just about equipped to build my workbench. While I generally plan on using hand tools, I've got a circular saw and compound miter saw, to say nothing of my drill. I intend to use them as well on the bench as well. After that, I'll be equipped and ready to start my first project. I can hardly wait!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *The Great Beginning*
> 
> OK, so I just found out that I can actually do blog series on LJ, and that's just the coolest thing ever. I thought I would document a bit about my tool gathering. It might just help out some other poor soul who's just starting out, and discussion about it could be a good thing for myself and others as well.
> 
> ...


an exciting journey thus far!

(and you used your wife's name! That's important. Right Marianne??)


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *The Great Beginning*
> 
> OK, so I just found out that I can actually do blog series on LJ, and that's just the coolest thing ever. I thought I would document a bit about my tool gathering. It might just help out some other poor soul who's just starting out, and discussion about it could be a good thing for myself and others as well.
> 
> ...


I am excited to see where your journey leads with these tools.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *The Great Beginning*
> 
> OK, so I just found out that I can actually do blog series on LJ, and that's just the coolest thing ever. I thought I would document a bit about my tool gathering. It might just help out some other poor soul who's just starting out, and discussion about it could be a good thing for myself and others as well.
> 
> ...


MsDebbie,

Yeah, I read that blog too! I figured it was better to do it now, rather than later 

Todd,

You and me both


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

*Disston enter's the mix*

After an unsuccessful try at a #71 router plane, I just had to snag something off of Ebay. It was personal. This time, it was a couple of saws. A Disston D8 and another saw with simply "Warrented Superior" and a patten date of Dec 17, 1887. Why did I get these?

Part of it was the fact that I didn't get the router plane. Sure, one of the saws is a crosscut saw, which is something I need. That was part of it. I had been looking at Japanese crosscut saws, and I decided to snag a western saw for just one reason. Sharpening. Japanese saw blades can be replaced, and that's great. Unfortunately, I'm trying to get away from being part of the disposable culture. I don't want to throw crap out, I want it to last. I want my kids to be able to use my stuff for generations to come. As such, I needed something that could be sharpened by me.

Besides, at $8.00 per saw, I don't feel bad at all for spending the cash


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Disston enter's the mix*
> 
> After an unsuccessful try at a #71 router plane, I just had to snag something off of Ebay. It was personal. This time, it was a couple of saws. A Disston D8 and another saw with simply "Warrented Superior" and a patten date of Dec 17, 1887. Why did I get these?
> 
> ...


and.. it was personal!!! lol

pictures?


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Disston enter's the mix*
> 
> After an unsuccessful try at a #71 router plane, I just had to snag something off of Ebay. It was personal. This time, it was a couple of saws. A Disston D8 and another saw with simply "Warrented Superior" and a patten date of Dec 17, 1887. Why did I get these?
> 
> ...


Oops! Here's the pic I snarffed from Ebay!


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Disston enter's the mix*
> 
> After an unsuccessful try at a #71 router plane, I just had to snag something off of Ebay. It was personal. This time, it was a couple of saws. A Disston D8 and another saw with simply "Warrented Superior" and a patten date of Dec 17, 1887. Why did I get these?
> 
> ...


You gotta have what you gotta have!


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Disston enter's the mix*
> 
> After an unsuccessful try at a #71 router plane, I just had to snag something off of Ebay. It was personal. This time, it was a couple of saws. A Disston D8 and another saw with simply "Warrented Superior" and a patten date of Dec 17, 1887. Why did I get these?
> 
> ...


You know, I just can't argue with that


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Disston enter's the mix*
> 
> After an unsuccessful try at a #71 router plane, I just had to snag something off of Ebay. It was personal. This time, it was a couple of saws. A Disston D8 and another saw with simply "Warrented Superior" and a patten date of Dec 17, 1887. Why did I get these?
> 
> ...


Better get a saw set and some new files. Also a clamp. It works.


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Disston enter's the mix*
> 
> After an unsuccessful try at a #71 router plane, I just had to snag something off of Ebay. It was personal. This time, it was a couple of saws. A Disston D8 and another saw with simply "Warrented Superior" and a patten date of Dec 17, 1887. Why did I get these?
> 
> ...


my goodness , you got the cordless ones !! lol


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Disston enter's the mix*
> 
> After an unsuccessful try at a #71 router plane, I just had to snag something off of Ebay. It was personal. This time, it was a couple of saws. A Disston D8 and another saw with simply "Warrented Superior" and a patten date of Dec 17, 1887. Why did I get these?
> 
> ...


Nice score!


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

*I See No End in Sight!*

It's true, the end is nowhere in sight. I may be gathering tools for my entire adult life. My #80 cabinet scraper got hear yesterday, and the last two of my Japanese chisels got here today. I have a D8 rip saw en route shortly, accompanied by a Warranted Superior saw that looks like a cross cut. I already have a dovetail saw, though I'd like to get a western style to play with.

Everywhere I look, there's more and more tools that I can easily foresee me needing. Luckily, that's down the road. I figure I need a better drill than I currently have. I have a POS off brand drill. I want a decent cordless drill, and an egg beater style drill. Other than that, I probably have most everything I need to build my bench once the shop is available. It's kind of surreal to know that, and yet still look at tools. I need some way to put in grooves for a box I am planning to build, and I'm looking at the Veritas plow plane for that, though a vintage would be better (read: cheaper possibly). Still, beggar's can't be choosers, so I'll take my opportunities when I find them. Oh, and I forgot about sharpening, but that'll be taken care of this coming payday.

However, now that I am nearing the point of actually being able to build something, I find myself trying to figure out how to store the tools so I can get them if needed, but they'll be out of the way if not needed. I'm intrigued by the Benjamin Seaton Tool Chest and would love something like that. On the other hand, I like the idea of just reaching across the bench and grabbing whatever tool I want. It's a bit perplexing, to say the least.

Unfortunately, the internet isn't really helping either. There's toolbox plans out the butt, but it's really hard to get a good idea of tool storage from the few pictures I've found. It seems everything falls into three categories: (A) Loose tool box/chest, (B) Wall mounted tool chest, and© Wall mounted tool rack. Option C sounds like it would be the easiest to access (hardest to transport), but there are few pictures of this type of storage system.

So many choices…

...luckily, I've got a bit of time.


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *I See No End in Sight!*
> 
> It's true, the end is nowhere in sight. I may be gathering tools for my entire adult life. My #80 cabinet scraper got hear yesterday, and the last two of my Japanese chisels got here today. I have a D8 rip saw en route shortly, accompanied by a Warranted Superior saw that looks like a cross cut. I already have a dovetail saw, though I'd like to get a western style to play with.
> 
> ...


Have you tried pocket hole joinery? Great way to join wood and you can get the jigs for relatively cheap.

Kreg have some really nice ones - http://www.kregtool.com/

Mine is a cheap Vermont American.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *I See No End in Sight!*
> 
> It's true, the end is nowhere in sight. I may be gathering tools for my entire adult life. My #80 cabinet scraper got hear yesterday, and the last two of my Japanese chisels got here today. I have a D8 rip saw en route shortly, accompanied by a Warranted Superior saw that looks like a cross cut. I already have a dovetail saw, though I'd like to get a western style to play with.
> 
> ...


I've thought about it, but I'm not a real big fan of it myself. I'm actually looking at trying BeadLock instead. At least until I can get a feel for real mortise and tenon joints.


----------



## Partridge (Jul 27, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *I See No End in Sight!*
> 
> It's true, the end is nowhere in sight. I may be gathering tools for my entire adult life. My #80 cabinet scraper got hear yesterday, and the last two of my Japanese chisels got here today. I have a D8 rip saw en route shortly, accompanied by a Warranted Superior saw that looks like a cross cut. I already have a dovetail saw, though I'd like to get a western style to play with.
> 
> ...


I would go with a wall mount chest. two door, easy to transport and if you keep it open you have a open rack system.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *I See No End in Sight!*
> 
> It's true, the end is nowhere in sight. I may be gathering tools for my entire adult life. My #80 cabinet scraper got hear yesterday, and the last two of my Japanese chisels got here today. I have a D8 rip saw en route shortly, accompanied by a Warranted Superior saw that looks like a cross cut. I already have a dovetail saw, though I'd like to get a western style to play with.
> 
> ...


Good point Partridge. Sort of the "Best of Both Worlds" type of thing.


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *I See No End in Sight!*
> 
> It's true, the end is nowhere in sight. I may be gathering tools for my entire adult life. My #80 cabinet scraper got hear yesterday, and the last two of my Japanese chisels got here today. I have a D8 rip saw en route shortly, accompanied by a Warranted Superior saw that looks like a cross cut. I already have a dovetail saw, though I'd like to get a western style to play with.
> 
> ...


Hmmm . . . never seen BeadLock before. Interesting.

I use pocket joinery for a lot of my stuff. Now Im trying hand cut dovetails with my 2×4 on Porject X.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *I See No End in Sight!*
> 
> It's true, the end is nowhere in sight. I may be gathering tools for my entire adult life. My #80 cabinet scraper got hear yesterday, and the last two of my Japanese chisels got here today. I have a D8 rip saw en route shortly, accompanied by a Warranted Superior saw that looks like a cross cut. I already have a dovetail saw, though I'd like to get a western style to play with.
> 
> ...


Rockler also has a "Pro" jig that is more versatile than the basic set. If you plan on using loose tenons much, it looks like a simpler way to me.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *I See No End in Sight!*
> 
> It's true, the end is nowhere in sight. I may be gathering tools for my entire adult life. My #80 cabinet scraper got hear yesterday, and the last two of my Japanese chisels got here today. I have a D8 rip saw en route shortly, accompanied by a Warranted Superior saw that looks like a cross cut. I already have a dovetail saw, though I'd like to get a western style to play with.
> 
> ...


Tom:

I've got the Beadlock and the router bits to make my own stock. But, let me give you a clue on using it.

You are suppose to draw a line across two boards and then line up the jig to each line and drill the holes. The problem is that when you do that the jig is misaligned. Especially if you are trying to put in aprons etc. One side will be high and the other side will be low. And when its across two ends then the board is not sitting at 90 deg maybe 90.5 or so but enough to make you want to curse and wonder why is this happening.

What is happening is the pencil line is too wide and not accurately enough.

The only way that I've found to do it accurately is to use a marking knife to mark the line. I then put the tip of the knife in the mark line and slide the jig up to the back of the knife. When you do that they will align OK.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *I See No End in Sight!*
> 
> It's true, the end is nowhere in sight. I may be gathering tools for my entire adult life. My #80 cabinet scraper got hear yesterday, and the last two of my Japanese chisels got here today. I have a D8 rip saw en route shortly, accompanied by a Warranted Superior saw that looks like a cross cut. I already have a dovetail saw, though I'd like to get a western style to play with.
> 
> ...


Great tip Karson! I was planning on using the Beadlock to build a storage bench to serve as my sister-in-law's hope chest (she's 10). I definitely don't want to screw it up, and I would probably have cursed until I was blue in the face if I didn't know in advance about that tip!

I owe you a big one!


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *I See No End in Sight!*
> 
> It's true, the end is nowhere in sight. I may be gathering tools for my entire adult life. My #80 cabinet scraper got hear yesterday, and the last two of my Japanese chisels got here today. I have a D8 rip saw en route shortly, accompanied by a Warranted Superior saw that looks like a cross cut. I already have a dovetail saw, though I'd like to get a western style to play with.
> 
> ...


So that's why I said all those bad words at the Beadlock!! thanks. Karson. Tom, there is no hope for you, you are on the slippery slope.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *I See No End in Sight!*
> 
> It's true, the end is nowhere in sight. I may be gathering tools for my entire adult life. My #80 cabinet scraper got hear yesterday, and the last two of my Japanese chisels got here today. I have a D8 rip saw en route shortly, accompanied by a Warranted Superior saw that looks like a cross cut. I already have a dovetail saw, though I'd like to get a western style to play with.
> 
> ...


You could buy another tool and get a Festool Domino cutter. The best of both worlds.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *I See No End in Sight!*
> 
> It's true, the end is nowhere in sight. I may be gathering tools for my entire adult life. My #80 cabinet scraper got hear yesterday, and the last two of my Japanese chisels got here today. I have a D8 rip saw en route shortly, accompanied by a Warranted Superior saw that looks like a cross cut. I already have a dovetail saw, though I'd like to get a western style to play with.
> 
> ...


I second the kreg pocket screw as a great starting joinery sytstem. There are still lots of challenges in squaring stock, grooving for panel, glue up, etc, that you will have to deal with in learning woodworking.

I use the kreg for jigs and quick shop projects, window screens, attaching table tops. It is a good product.

A biscuit joiner or bicsuit blade for a joiner or slot cutter is a simple way to do a many starter projects.

I recommend for you the Getting Started in Woodworking series. In particular, Aimme Frasier and Mathew Teague each have great books. The series is excellent. The projects don't suck, the advice is clear, and there are lots of "skill builder" articles.

Good luck.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *I See No End in Sight!*
> 
> It's true, the end is nowhere in sight. I may be gathering tools for my entire adult life. My #80 cabinet scraper got hear yesterday, and the last two of my Japanese chisels got here today. I have a D8 rip saw en route shortly, accompanied by a Warranted Superior saw that looks like a cross cut. I already have a dovetail saw, though I'd like to get a western style to play with.
> 
> ...


Now you need to look at a *Dowelmax*!

Cheers!


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *I See No End in Sight!*
> 
> It's true, the end is nowhere in sight. I may be gathering tools for my entire adult life. My #80 cabinet scraper got hear yesterday, and the last two of my Japanese chisels got here today. I have a D8 rip saw en route shortly, accompanied by a Warranted Superior saw that looks like a cross cut. I already have a dovetail saw, though I'd like to get a western style to play with.
> 
> ...


Gary,

I don't even want to go into how bad I want a Domino. I offered to trade my wife for one…no takers 

Gizmodyne,

I've already got that series. In fact, all four books are something like 8 inches away from the keyboard right now 

Tom,

I've looked at the Dowelmax. It's just the price that keeps me from pulling the trigger on it right now, you know?


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *I See No End in Sight!*
> 
> It's true, the end is nowhere in sight. I may be gathering tools for my entire adult life. My #80 cabinet scraper got hear yesterday, and the last two of my Japanese chisels got here today. I have a D8 rip saw en route shortly, accompanied by a Warranted Superior saw that looks like a cross cut. I already have a dovetail saw, though I'd like to get a western style to play with.
> 
> ...


I got into woodworking heavily about 3 years ago, and I quickly figured out there there are more tools I want than I have time or money enough to ever acquire.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *I See No End in Sight!*
> 
> It's true, the end is nowhere in sight. I may be gathering tools for my entire adult life. My #80 cabinet scraper got hear yesterday, and the last two of my Japanese chisels got here today. I have a D8 rip saw en route shortly, accompanied by a Warranted Superior saw that looks like a cross cut. I already have a dovetail saw, though I'd like to get a western style to play with.
> 
> ...


Nows the time to start using those tools Tom. I know the feeling, can't resist buying new tools. What a great past time.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *I See No End in Sight!*
> 
> It's true, the end is nowhere in sight. I may be gathering tools for my entire adult life. My #80 cabinet scraper got hear yesterday, and the last two of my Japanese chisels got here today. I have a D8 rip saw en route shortly, accompanied by a Warranted Superior saw that looks like a cross cut. I already have a dovetail saw, though I'd like to get a western style to play with.
> 
> ...


Thanks Karson. I've had my beadlock set-up for over two years and mostly stopped using it. I couldn't figure why the guy demoing it could get good alignment and I could not. You just might have fixed my problem.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *I See No End in Sight!*
> 
> It's true, the end is nowhere in sight. I may be gathering tools for my entire adult life. My #80 cabinet scraper got hear yesterday, and the last two of my Japanese chisels got here today. I have a D8 rip saw en route shortly, accompanied by a Warranted Superior saw that looks like a cross cut. I already have a dovetail saw, though I'd like to get a western style to play with.
> 
> ...


Actually Grumpy, I'm not in the house with the shop yet, so I have to wait a bit first.

I'm glad that mentioning the BeadLock has helped so many folks! Definitely a good thing


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *I See No End in Sight!*
> 
> It's true, the end is nowhere in sight. I may be gathering tools for my entire adult life. My #80 cabinet scraper got hear yesterday, and the last two of my Japanese chisels got here today. I have a D8 rip saw en route shortly, accompanied by a Warranted Superior saw that looks like a cross cut. I already have a dovetail saw, though I'd like to get a western style to play with.
> 
> ...


Tomcat - Sounds like you need a better wife


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *I See No End in Sight!*
> 
> It's true, the end is nowhere in sight. I may be gathering tools for my entire adult life. My #80 cabinet scraper got hear yesterday, and the last two of my Japanese chisels got here today. I have a D8 rip saw en route shortly, accompanied by a Warranted Superior saw that looks like a cross cut. I already have a dovetail saw, though I'd like to get a western style to play with.
> 
> ...


Nah…she's doing good so far. She actually sounded a bit disappointed when I mentioned I didn't have any packages waiting for me when I got home


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

*Come Together...Right Now...Over me!*

Sorry, but Aerosmith's version was on the radio earlier and it just got stuck in my head, hence the title.

It's been an interesting week with tool gathering for me. Yesterday, for example, I was trying to decide if I wanted to fork out the money for a new router plane, or plow plane. I was looking at the Veritas version of both, since I really liked all that I read about these planes. Just for fun, I searched eBay for planes, and low and behold…a #45 combination plane!

Now, it was in rough shape. It was a user, and had been it's hole life. However, it looked like mostly surface rust to me. So, I snagged it. For just under $23 no less! (All photos snarffed from eBay)



Now, it's not complete. It's missing the sliding section of the plane, but I have one I'm bidding on on eBay, and if that one falls through, I've got a line on another one online. I'm hoping for the eBay one though, since it's here in the US.

Also, I'm bidding on a set of cutters. I've got several others I'm watching as well. Hopefully, I'll have enough to do the groove for my flute box, and some tongue and groove cutters for a couple of other projects I've got in my mind. This may also help me with building panels for my storage bench project. Who knows…

Another of my purchases this weekend was a Diamond Edge 7 jointer plane. For those who don't know (like I was until I did a little research), these jointer planes were put out by Shapleigh's Hardware, but were built by companies like Stanley and Sargent. With that in mind, I figured what the heck. At only $19.99, how could I say no?



All in all, an eventful weekend. But wait…there's more!

Yeah, I sprung for a set of water stones from Rockler and a honing guide. While I probably could have waited on it, I just didn't want to. I had been planning on going Scary Sharp, and had ordered a set from Rockler, but it was over sold. I took this as a sign from above and went water stones instead. Seriously, I mostly wanted to find a method that wasn't so disposable. Part of what I like about building my own furniture is the idea of building heirloom pieces that will last for generations to come. Even if my own family only keeps a few pieces, the idea that my work could live on in homes scattered all over the US makes me feel kind of tingly.

Not only that, but I'm kind of tired of living in a disposable society. I had a DVD player that crapped out while still under warranty. I took it back to the place of purchase for it to be repaired. The problem is, they don't repair them. It's cheaper for them to give me a new one, than to fix it. While I ended up with a new DVD player out of the deal, it still bothered me. Why build stuff with the intention of throwing it away? Why not build it to last a lifetime? That's kind of why I decided not to go with Scary Sharp. While it may sharpen fantastically, it still is dependent on sand paper, which is disposable.

Granted, water stones won't last forever either. But, I'm sure we can all agree, they will last a long, long time.

I'm looking forward to using them, and my new toys!


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Come Together...Right Now...Over me!*
> 
> Sorry, but Aerosmith's version was on the radio earlier and it just got stuck in my head, hence the title.
> 
> ...


Tomcat, He bag production, he got walrus gumboot! 
Go get 'em podna! Can't wait to see that No.7 sharp and shiny.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Come Together...Right Now...Over me!*
> 
> Sorry, but Aerosmith's version was on the radio earlier and it just got stuck in my head, hence the title.
> 
> ...


Thanks Douglas! I can't wait for it to be sharp and shiny 

Plus, I have a ton of other tools that need to be sharp and shiny. I definitely have my work cut out for me


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Come Together...Right Now...Over me!*
> 
> Sorry, but Aerosmith's version was on the radio earlier and it just got stuck in my head, hence the title.
> 
> ...


and one by one the planes pile up….

I wonder who has the biggest plane collection on here?


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

*Show off time!*

The Thursday after payday is like Christmas for me. Why? Easy. That's when the tools I bought the previous payday typically arrive! Today was a pretty big haul for me, and since I've mentioned these tools before, I have to make sure they actually exist by posting them. So, without further ado, here we go!

First is this 12" Tenon saw. It's marked WARRANTED SUPERIOR in a manner that reminds me of Disston saws. The metal is darkened from either age or some treatment, but the metal is pretty smooth with very little iptting from previous rust. There are no etchings on the blade, so it's really anyone's guess who the maker actually is.



This was not the only saw…oh no! First is one marked Shapleigh's Hardware Diamond Edge. The handle again reminds me of a Disston, but the seller felt it may be a Harvey Peace saw. Further investigation will be forthcoming.



Now, with two saws that I felt might be Disston's already, you'd think that was enough. But oh no! We just can't have that, now can we? Nope! This one *IS* a Disston. A D8 to be exact. The medallion on the handle and the etching on the blade tell the tale here!



If that was all I'd brought home, that would be enough. But wait, there's more! That's right! For the low, low price of $19.99 was this Diamond Edge jointer plane. This was put out by Shapleigh's Hardware, but was typically produced by other companies like Stanley or Sargent.



I'm still waiting on the Stanley #45 I won


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Show off time!*
> 
> The Thursday after payday is like Christmas for me. Why? Easy. That's when the tools I bought the previous payday typically arrive! Today was a pretty big haul for me, and since I've mentioned these tools before, I have to make sure they actually exist by posting them. So, without further ado, here we go!
> 
> ...


An added note…my photography SUCKS!


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Show off time!*
> 
> The Thursday after payday is like Christmas for me. Why? Easy. That's when the tools I bought the previous payday typically arrive! Today was a pretty big haul for me, and since I've mentioned these tools before, I have to make sure they actually exist by posting them. So, without further ado, here we go!
> 
> ...


Looking forward to seeing them after you clean them up.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Show off time!*
> 
> The Thursday after payday is like Christmas for me. Why? Easy. That's when the tools I bought the previous payday typically arrive! Today was a pretty big haul for me, and since I've mentioned these tools before, I have to make sure they actually exist by posting them. So, without further ado, here we go!
> 
> ...


Thanks Gary! I'm looking forward to that time too! The Disston should clean up REAL nice


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Show off time!*
> 
> The Thursday after payday is like Christmas for me. Why? Easy. That's when the tools I bought the previous payday typically arrive! Today was a pretty big haul for me, and since I've mentioned these tools before, I have to make sure they actually exist by posting them. So, without further ado, here we go!
> 
> ...


Forgive my ignorance . . . but what is special about a Disston? I know nothing about hand saws.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Show off time!*
> 
> The Thursday after payday is like Christmas for me. Why? Easy. That's when the tools I bought the previous payday typically arrive! Today was a pretty big haul for me, and since I've mentioned these tools before, I have to make sure they actually exist by posting them. So, without further ado, here we go!
> 
> ...


Disston saws were sort of like the Adria saws of their day. Very good quality that will last a lifetime. I finally dated the Disston D8. It's from the 1896-1917 time period. Not many of the saws in Home Depot will last that long!


----------



## jcees (Dec 31, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Show off time!*
> 
> The Thursday after payday is like Christmas for me. Why? Easy. That's when the tools I bought the previous payday typically arrive! Today was a pretty big haul for me, and since I've mentioned these tools before, I have to make sure they actually exist by posting them. So, without further ado, here we go!
> 
> ...


Disston is the first name in American saw mass manufacturing. Adria saws are by contrast artisan made individually via short run methods. Disston's metallurgical acumen was matched only by his foresight and embracing the early Industrial Age and the large scale manufacturing processes indicative of that time period.

always,
J.C.


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Show off time!*
> 
> The Thursday after payday is like Christmas for me. Why? Easy. That's when the tools I bought the previous payday typically arrive! Today was a pretty big haul for me, and since I've mentioned these tools before, I have to make sure they actually exist by posting them. So, without further ado, here we go!
> 
> ...


Um . . . Im not sure what an Adria saw is either . . . but I get your drift.

I have this old saw out in the shop with a medallion in the handle. I must take a look.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Show off time!*
> 
> The Thursday after payday is like Christmas for me. Why? Easy. That's when the tools I bought the previous payday typically arrive! Today was a pretty big haul for me, and since I've mentioned these tools before, I have to make sure they actually exist by posting them. So, without further ado, here we go!
> 
> ...


I was trying to simplify it, but jcees said it far better than I could have 

Zuki,

Post a pic of that medallion if you could. I'd love to take a look.


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Show off time!*
> 
> The Thursday after payday is like Christmas for me. Why? Easy. That's when the tools I bought the previous payday typically arrive! Today was a pretty big haul for me, and since I've mentioned these tools before, I have to make sure they actually exist by posting them. So, without further ado, here we go!
> 
> ...


I checked out in the shop today . . . I actually have 2 Disstons . . . a D8 and a D7.

They were just hung on the wall. Im not sure what to do with them now ??


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Show off time!*
> 
> The Thursday after payday is like Christmas for me. Why? Easy. That's when the tools I bought the previous payday typically arrive! Today was a pretty big haul for me, and since I've mentioned these tools before, I have to make sure they actually exist by posting them. So, without further ado, here we go!
> 
> ...


Zuki,

Go to this page and match up your medallions to date them! Just let me know how old they are


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Show off time!*
> 
> The Thursday after payday is like Christmas for me. Why? Easy. That's when the tools I bought the previous payday typically arrive! Today was a pretty big haul for me, and since I've mentioned these tools before, I have to make sure they actually exist by posting them. So, without further ado, here we go!
> 
> ...


Hey, I have the same M & Ms saxophone guy. Good luck with the clean-up, they should come out great.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Show off time!*
> 
> The Thursday after payday is like Christmas for me. Why? Easy. That's when the tools I bought the previous payday typically arrive! Today was a pretty big haul for me, and since I've mentioned these tools before, I have to make sure they actually exist by posting them. So, without further ado, here we go!
> 
> ...


Yeah, my father in law works for M&M/Mars, so we have M&M guys everywhere! It doesn't help that my uncle worked there too, once upon a time. We're definitely an M&M family


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Show off time!*
> 
> The Thursday after payday is like Christmas for me. Why? Easy. That's when the tools I bought the previous payday typically arrive! Today was a pretty big haul for me, and since I've mentioned these tools before, I have to make sure they actually exist by posting them. So, without further ado, here we go!
> 
> ...


Tomcat, You got me wondering as well and Looking at the couple of saws I found in my father's shed. I noticed one is definatly a Diston. the other two have the medalion that that says WARRANTED SUPERIOR . I'll see if I can get a decent picture and check out the website later this evening. 
Hopefully these can be cleaned up. They are not that bad shape.

CtL


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

*Oddities of Gatherings*

So, here I sit. I've got my Stanley #4 sitting in a nice warm bath of citric acid, getting rid of all the rust. This is the one that I purchased with a Stanley #919 10" bit brace for a whopping $1.25. I wanted the brace, for a stupid reason really (The H.O. Studley tool chest had one…how's *that* for stupid reasons?). However, when I purchased these two, I saw the diamonds in the rough. No one else on eBay really cared about the brace, and the plane looked horrible. I took a shot, figuring I could practice cleaning up on the beater plane, then get me something nicer. Instead, I got a nice surprise. The sole of the plane was good and flat. It's a 60-70 year old plane, and it was still flat.

After that initial purchase, I snagged several odds and ends, but everything has fallen primarily into one of three categories (if not more than one…more on that in a bit). Two of these are no real surprise. Stanley tools and Disston saws wont' shock to many people who follow old tools. They're solid tools that really seemed to last. Besides, they were so popular, some were bound to survive just because of the law of large numbers! The last though, is the surprise. Shapleigh's Hardware. One of my saws has an engraving from Novell Shapleigh's Hardware Co. This name stopped being used in 1912. I also have a Diamond Edge DE7 Jointer plane. Diamond Edge was Shapleigh's house brand, and this particular model looks to have been made by Stanley. I'm not sure how old it is, but it appears to be pretty darn old, since the cap plate is of an older design than my #4.

When two different Shapleigh's Hardware tools entered my house, I started looking for information. The saw looks a lot like a Harvey Peace P-26 saw, after Disston bought them out. Disston issued the P-26 saw with various store's logos on the blade etching, so this actually fits. However, I'm not entirely sure of much of anything.

The only thing I am sure of is that I have a deep interest in Shapleigh's Hardware tools, to go along with my Stanley and Disston obsession. Perhaps it's my innate desire to be different than most anyone else I know. Perhaps it's just this strange fling of the moment. Who knows. All I know is that I pray I win the auction on the Diamond Edge adjustable throat low angle block plane!

Wish me luck!


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Oddities of Gatherings*
> 
> So, here I sit. I've got my Stanley #4 sitting in a nice warm bath of citric acid, getting rid of all the rust. This is the one that I purchased with a Stanley #919 10" bit brace for a whopping $1.25. I wanted the brace, for a stupid reason really (The H.O. Studley tool chest had one…how's *that* for stupid reasons?). However, when I purchased these two, I saw the diamonds in the rough. No one else on eBay really cared about the brace, and the plane looked horrible. I took a shot, figuring I could practice cleaning up on the beater plane, then get me something nicer. Instead, I got a nice surprise. The sole of the plane was good and flat. It's a 60-70 year old plane, and it was still flat.
> 
> ...


Wal, you'se a-livin' and a-learnin' and a-havin' fun


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Oddities of Gatherings*
> 
> So, here I sit. I've got my Stanley #4 sitting in a nice warm bath of citric acid, getting rid of all the rust. This is the one that I purchased with a Stanley #919 10" bit brace for a whopping $1.25. I wanted the brace, for a stupid reason really (The H.O. Studley tool chest had one…how's *that* for stupid reasons?). However, when I purchased these two, I saw the diamonds in the rough. No one else on eBay really cared about the brace, and the plane looked horrible. I took a shot, figuring I could practice cleaning up on the beater plane, then get me something nicer. Instead, I got a nice surprise. The sole of the plane was good and flat. It's a 60-70 year old plane, and it was still flat.
> 
> ...


True! I'm having a blast


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

*A Setback*

One of my proudest purchases was a #4 Stanley plane and a #919 Brace off of eBay for $1.25. I thought I had made a hell of a deal, and I really did. The brace alone is well worth that price. However, the plane is a bit of a disappointment.

First, and I knew this from the pics on eBay, the knob was missing. Second, the tote is slightly cracked, though it still looks like it could be serviceable. These are no big deal really. I checked the sole when it got here and it looked flat. Besides, the blade looked usable as well.

Then I cleaned it up. Apparently, that was a mistake. It turns out the Japanning is in horrible shape (40% maybe?). Also, after cleaning it, the sole wasn't as straight as I thought, though I'm not sure if it's serviceable as-is or not. After cleaning the blade and chipbreaker, I reassembled the two pieces, with the chipbreaker closer to the edge of the blade. Now, I find that the blade won't advance out the mouth of the plane. Apparently, this bad boy saw a LOT of use and there's not enough blade left to keep things tight in the mouth. Oh joy.

A new blade will cost me about $30-$35 easy. Depending on the blade, I may need a new chipbreaker at another $35. I'll still have to replace the knob (I haven't seen knobs individually, so I might as well get a new tote as well)...another $30-35. All this would put me at about $100. This says nothing of all the work it would take to make the sole flat.

And after all that, there's still no guarantee that it'll be a good user. That's the gamble I took though. My #5 has turned out to be a pretty good plane so far as I can tell. I can get some nice curly shavings with it right now, though I'm not entirely sure if that's as good as it gets or not just yet. I still have to clean up my DE7, which I'm planning on doing later tonight. So far though, it seems pretty well put together, which isn't surprising since it looks like Stanley built the blasted thing.

The thing to remember here, boys and girls, is that there are always setbacks in life. What's important is how we deal with them. Me? I'm taking it as a sign from God and looking into the Shapleigh's Hardware smoothing plane I stumbled across earlier today


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *A Setback*
> 
> One of my proudest purchases was a #4 Stanley plane and a #919 Brace off of eBay for $1.25. I thought I had made a hell of a deal, and I really did. The brace alone is well worth that price. However, the plane is a bit of a disappointment.
> 
> ...


Tomcat that is a great attitude. On Ebay you take your chances but there are some really good deals out there. Keep trying and good luck on future tool purchases.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *A Setback*
> 
> One of my proudest purchases was a #4 Stanley plane and a #919 Brace off of eBay for $1.25. I thought I had made a hell of a deal, and I really did. The brace alone is well worth that price. However, the plane is a bit of a disappointment.
> 
> ...


Thanks sbryan! I really was feeling a bit dejected until I found that Shapleigh's plane. I find the Shapleigh's and Diamond Edge (Shapleigh's house brand) stuff fascinating for some reason. In my world, planes are Stanley, saws are Disstons…unless they are Diamond Edge


----------



## jcees (Dec 31, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *A Setback*
> 
> One of my proudest purchases was a #4 Stanley plane and a #919 Brace off of eBay for $1.25. I thought I had made a hell of a deal, and I really did. The brace alone is well worth that price. However, the plane is a bit of a disappointment.
> 
> ...


Welcome to plane land, grasshopper. Do not despair, if you purchased a new Stanley for $75 you'd still have to joint the sole, tune the frog AND replace the totes as they would be PLASTIC! Yes, you'd have a new blade but it wouldn't be the BEST. You done good, don't kid yourself.

Do you have any idea what vintage your #4 is? If not, I can send you a copy of a Stanley plane manufacturing matrix so you can ID that puppy. I've done quite well on eBay over the years. Before eBay my middlin collection of roustabouts gleaned from yard sales and flea markets was suffice it to say, wanting. While it has become more difficult to get a real deal on eBay as the years and eBay'rs have progressed, it's still a good place to shop if you know how to discern the steal from the paper weight.

I think that replacing the original blade on ANY Stanley should be a forgone conclusion. You just can't beat a Hock blade held down by a Clifton StaySet cap iron. Don't get me wrong, I use old Stanley blades if they have life in them but I use them mainly for the rough stuff. Hone it up to razor sharpness and they won't disappoint you in any way except in edge retention. But when it comes time to smooth something to the level that you wouldn't dare follow with sandpaper, perusing a Hock or Lie-Neilsen blade will be an epiphany.

BTW, how do you flatten your plane soles? I use a chunk of plate glass longer than my longest plane by a foot and stick down a succession of wet-dry paper liberally lubed with water. Smoothers are easy to get done, it's those long_ss jointers that take the wind out of you. Just make sure that everything is in tension as if the plane were being used. Don't forget to retract the blade. Good luck.

Just remember, do it right and you only have to do it once. You'll thank the saints afterwards.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *A Setback*
> 
> One of my proudest purchases was a #4 Stanley plane and a #919 Brace off of eBay for $1.25. I thought I had made a hell of a deal, and I really did. The brace alone is well worth that price. However, the plane is a bit of a disappointment.
> 
> ...


jc,

Yep, it's a Type 19 (1948-1961), though it does have a few Type 18 features, so I'm figuring it as 1948 (usually I go with the more recent number, but not so much this time).

As for a new Stanley, ain't gonna happen! If I buy a new plane, it'll be something like Veritas, Lie Neilsen, Clifton, and similar. Nope…not gonna do it!

I was looking at the Hock blade for my planes too, though Lie Neilsen's offerings seemed interesting as well.

Thus far, I haven't flattened soles, but basically my plan was to do exactly like you do. Still have to get the stuff for that though. I'll probably be getting that this payday if money permits (which it should).


----------



## jcees (Dec 31, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *A Setback*
> 
> One of my proudest purchases was a #4 Stanley plane and a #919 Brace off of eBay for $1.25. I thought I had made a hell of a deal, and I really did. The brace alone is well worth that price. However, the plane is a bit of a disappointment.
> 
> ...


Check your local glass supplier for an offcut and you'll get it cheap. 3/8" or 1/4" at least and longer than your longest plane. I'm here to tell you that a flat sole is paramount to proper function of the blessed/cursed things. Also, I've limited myself to type 10 thru 13 Stanleys only. After 1936, the quality of mfr started to decline. Not to say that you don't have a good one, just tune it up to get the most from it. You'll be glad you did.

always,
J.C.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *A Setback*
> 
> One of my proudest purchases was a #4 Stanley plane and a #919 Brace off of eBay for $1.25. I thought I had made a hell of a deal, and I really did. The brace alone is well worth that price. However, the plane is a bit of a disappointment.
> 
> ...


TC,
If you decide to go with the Hock blade (and/or chipbreaker - you might not need the breaker unless you *really* need it) get it from Craftsman Studio a tip from WayneC. They are cheaper than getting them directly from Ron Hock's site and the shipping is free (as of the moment 10:05pm CST 1/24/2008). Price $31.50 for Oil quenched and $39.50 A2 cryogenically treated steel. The chipbreaker is $23.50.

I've had great luck with a Stanley #4 (great user for $45), two Sargents; a #408 and a #409 both for under 35 bucks (combined, incuding shipping). I've had to lap the soles, but I got some freebie returned Performax ready-to-wrap cloth rolls from friends that work at a tool store. Stuck them to 1/4 safety glass I bought and got a work-out, and the chance to hot-rod these old goodies, by refinishing the good rosewood totes and knobs, cleaning the irons and castings with citric acid and sharpening and lapping the Chrome Vanadium irons and flattening the soles.

Recently I got burned on a Sargent smoother. But I let my guard down because I got discouraged trying to get a Stanley 4 1/2 for less than 60 bucks plus shipping. This plane's seller wouldn't take PayPal (First bad sign), had only posted a side-on shot (no shots from all angles - second bad sign). He said that the tote was cracked but firm and I figured that was full disclosure, after all he had a !00% satisfaction rating. Well, three weeks later the old thing showed up. The sole will be lapped, I just do that. The chipbreaker was usable but there was no chipbreaker screw. I was going to get a Hock A2 anyway, and decided to go all in with the chipbreaker as well, which comes with it's own screw. So the $46 smoother now has $65.00 added for great breaker and blade. And the knob and tote were soft, torn up and black as night as if they had been stored in cosmoline. Add $40.00 for the Crown rosewood replacement set plus a few bucks more to get the right screws and brass heads. And the jappaning sucked. So I stripped it totally and will probably do David's modified Parkerization technique, and maybe even a full- blown black full Parkerization technique. This gets me perilously close to the price of a brand new Veritas bevel-up smoother, something I wanted but thought would be too dear for my budget. Plus sweat equity. Hi ho. At least there is some history as the casting was stamped "Holbury Joiners". Likely as not these were pre-1927 planes that saw daily use in Great Britain. How they ended up in Texas (home of Honest John, my seller) is anyone's guess. Got to say, the casting is thicker than I have seen on any other smoothers, and it's one heavy plane with the new guts (roughly 4.5lbs). I will likely blog this all when I get it looking like a million, both as a gloat and a cautionary tale.

*I have to put a good face on it,* by looking at the total cost of all my rehabs versus buying brand new planes of similar configuration. And I get to dink around with them which isn't bad inside work in the dead of a Nebraska winter. And these planes were retrieved from the rust bucket and will be my own one-of-a-kind individually customized hot-rods. I know a lot more about how a plane is tuned, how they work and how to sharpen them. I think of them as my step-children and will get more pleasure out of their use than a store bought plane. And if that damned Sargent #410 wasn't such a deceptive sale I would have been remorse-free. I guess I learned how to be a more intelligent eBay-er from that one.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *A Setback*
> 
> One of my proudest purchases was a #4 Stanley plane and a #919 Brace off of eBay for $1.25. I thought I had made a hell of a deal, and I really did. The brace alone is well worth that price. However, the plane is a bit of a disappointment.
> 
> ...


I have been looking for a no. 7 on ebay, but I have not been willing to go as far as other bidders. The good news is there seems to be no shortage, so my day will come.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *A Setback*
> 
> One of my proudest purchases was a #4 Stanley plane and a #919 Brace off of eBay for $1.25. I thought I had made a hell of a deal, and I really did. The brace alone is well worth that price. However, the plane is a bit of a disappointment.
> 
> ...


Doug,

I'm really sorry to hear about your Sargent. That's a shame too. This plane was my first eBay tool purchase, and for the price, I definitely can't say I got screwed. Still, if I do continue with rehabbing it, it's going to be a lot term project. I may still rehab it, but then put it in my son's tool kit that I'm going to put together for him. Since he's only 6, he's got time before he'll need it to much 

Rikkor,

I can relate about the #7. I was looking for one for a while too. When I found my DE7, I did a lot of research first to find out more about it. Once I found out it was made by either Stanley, Sargent, or Union, I figured what the heck. At $19.99, I figured it was worth a gamble. Well, the tote had been broken and repairs, and there's some rust on the sole, but other than that, it's a darn good plane. I just wish I could date it.

If I had waited for a Stanley #7 or #8, I'd probably still be looking. At the prices some of those go for, you're almost in the range with a Lie Nielsen!


----------



## offseid (Jan 16, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *A Setback*
> 
> One of my proudest purchases was a #4 Stanley plane and a #919 Brace off of eBay for $1.25. I thought I had made a hell of a deal, and I really did. The brace alone is well worth that price. However, the plane is a bit of a disappointment.
> 
> ...


This is good stuff from all the commentors - I'm gonna have to "Favorite" this post to keep it handy!


----------



## Paul (Mar 13, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *A Setback*
> 
> One of my proudest purchases was a #4 Stanley plane and a #919 Brace off of eBay for $1.25. I thought I had made a hell of a deal, and I really did. The brace alone is well worth that price. However, the plane is a bit of a disappointment.
> 
> ...


Just keep it for parts. You have a good body, frog and tote, sometimes you will find the same plane that has been dropped and the sole is cracked or a chunk is broken off the side. You'll pay more for shipping than the plane.

No. 4s are so common that chances are pretty good of putting a plane together, if you're willing to wait.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *A Setback*
> 
> One of my proudest purchases was a #4 Stanley plane and a #919 Brace off of eBay for $1.25. I thought I had made a hell of a deal, and I really did. The brace alone is well worth that price. However, the plane is a bit of a disappointment.
> 
> ...


Good suggestion Paul. I figured I can put together a Frankenplane for my son, who won't really care if it's a type 15 or what!


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

*I'm cleaning up!*

So. As of last night, I'm the proud owner of a #60 1/2 type block plane. I say type because instead of it saying Stanley, it says Norvell Shapleigh & Co. that dates it to around 1912 or so. But the pride of the weekend is my back saw. You remember this ugly and beat up thing, right?



Well, it wasn't pretty. I honestly have no idea what possessed me to even by that ugly thing. It's really pretty scary, isn't it. Well, I spent some quality time last weekend learning how NOT to clean up a saw, but then some time today produced this:



Now, I can see areas I should have hit better. I had to sand most of the handle, then applied BLO to it. I didn't do that good a job under the handle, as you can see in this picture, but still…it was only my first saw rehab, so I'm pretty happy with it all in all.

I'm about 1/3 of the way finished with the Disston D-8, but had to take a bit of a break due to a blister on the thumb of all things. Don't worry campers, I'll probably finish with the Disston this weekend, and will try to get the Diamond Edge saw done as well. Here's hoping anyways!


----------



## ChicoWoodnut (Dec 15, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *I'm cleaning up!*
> 
> So. As of last night, I'm the proud owner of a #60 1/2 type block plane. I say type because instead of it saying Stanley, it says Norvell Shapleigh & Co. that dates it to around 1912 or so. But the pride of the weekend is my back saw. You remember this ugly and beat up thing, right?
> 
> ...


I think that's pretty sweet. I love old saws!


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *I'm cleaning up!*
> 
> So. As of last night, I'm the proud owner of a #60 1/2 type block plane. I say type because instead of it saying Stanley, it says Norvell Shapleigh & Co. that dates it to around 1912 or so. But the pride of the weekend is my back saw. You remember this ugly and beat up thing, right?
> 
> ...


Thanks Scott! I'm pretty proud of it all in all. The blade on my Disston didn't get as clean as that one for some reason, but that's OK. It's a much older saw (the one above is probably no earlier than the 1940's while the Disston is no later than 1917. I guess I just have to expect that with older saws


----------



## ChicoWoodnut (Dec 15, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *I'm cleaning up!*
> 
> So. As of last night, I'm the proud owner of a #60 1/2 type block plane. I say type because instead of it saying Stanley, it says Norvell Shapleigh & Co. that dates it to around 1912 or so. But the pride of the weekend is my back saw. You remember this ugly and beat up thing, right?
> 
> ...


I think it's amazing that you can still find saws that are that old and still have etch, aren't kinked and have beautiful handles. It gets to be addicting.

Here are a few of mine

Click on the thumbnails to see bigger images.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *I'm cleaning up!*
> 
> So. As of last night, I'm the proud owner of a #60 1/2 type block plane. I say type because instead of it saying Stanley, it says Norvell Shapleigh & Co. that dates it to around 1912 or so. But the pride of the weekend is my back saw. You remember this ugly and beat up thing, right?
> 
> ...


Quite a transformation.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *I'm cleaning up!*
> 
> So. As of last night, I'm the proud owner of a #60 1/2 type block plane. I say type because instead of it saying Stanley, it says Norvell Shapleigh & Co. that dates it to around 1912 or so. But the pride of the weekend is my back saw. You remember this ugly and beat up thing, right?
> 
> ...


Scott,

You've definitely got some nice saws there. I really liked that Spear & Jackson Tenon saw of yours. Very nice!

Rikkor,

Thanks! I'm pretty proud of it!


----------



## MorningWood70 (Jan 14, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *I'm cleaning up!*
> 
> So. As of last night, I'm the proud owner of a #60 1/2 type block plane. I say type because instead of it saying Stanley, it says Norvell Shapleigh & Co. that dates it to around 1912 or so. But the pride of the weekend is my back saw. You remember this ugly and beat up thing, right?
> 
> ...


So, how does it cut?


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *I'm cleaning up!*
> 
> So. As of last night, I'm the proud owner of a #60 1/2 type block plane. I say type because instead of it saying Stanley, it says Norvell Shapleigh & Co. that dates it to around 1912 or so. But the pride of the weekend is my back saw. You remember this ugly and beat up thing, right?
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, not that great. I knew it was dull when I bought it, so now I have to learn how to sharped it. Still, it's something I wanted to learn from the get-go, so now I need a saw vise, saw set (picked it out already), and the proper files, and POOF! I'll be able to get them sharp enough to cut melted butter!


----------



## offseid (Jan 16, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *I'm cleaning up!*
> 
> So. As of last night, I'm the proud owner of a #60 1/2 type block plane. I say type because instead of it saying Stanley, it says Norvell Shapleigh & Co. that dates it to around 1912 or so. But the pride of the weekend is my back saw. You remember this ugly and beat up thing, right?
> 
> ...


I'd love to get one or two nice [old] saws one day. Fortunately they seem pretty cheap on eBay!


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *I'm cleaning up!*
> 
> So. As of last night, I'm the proud owner of a #60 1/2 type block plane. I say type because instead of it saying Stanley, it says Norvell Shapleigh & Co. that dates it to around 1912 or so. But the pride of the weekend is my back saw. You remember this ugly and beat up thing, right?
> 
> ...


Looks good! Now for the sharpening!


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *I'm cleaning up!*
> 
> So. As of last night, I'm the proud owner of a #60 1/2 type block plane. I say type because instead of it saying Stanley, it says Norvell Shapleigh & Co. that dates it to around 1912 or so. But the pride of the weekend is my back saw. You remember this ugly and beat up thing, right?
> 
> ...


Eric,

They really are cheap, all in all. I got my Disston and my Diadmond Edge for a total of $16.00 and I might have over paid. I think I got this one for $8.00 as well. I'm not sure how easily you could get them in your locale though. Still, if you can get them, get them. I'm already addicted 

Dorje,

Thanks


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yet Another Plane*

Upon returning home, I was surprised to find a package waiting for me on the bed. Since I'm only waiting for one tool, I knew what it had to be…my Norvell Shapleigh's 60 1/2 type block plane. For those who don't know what a 60 1/2 block plane is, it's a low angle, adjustable throat block plane. Now that we've got that covered, on to the details.

This is yet another eBay find, and I was thrilled to find it. I'm fascinated with the Diamond Edge stuff for some odd reason. My jointer plane and one of my panel saws are Diamond Edge, and Diamond Edge is the brand name for Shapleigh's Hardware. The Norvell Shapleigh's stuff is really interesting to be, because it's easier to date the tools. They are no older than 1912, since the name was dropped after that point. It appears to be no earlier than 1901, so there's a pretty narrow window this tool would have come from, and that's just cool to me.

So here I am with an almost 100 year old (or over 100 year old) block plane. Obviously, I've got work to do. So, here are the details:

First, the sole. I needed to…wait, that's not right…the sole was pretty flat already.

Oh yeah…the blade. It was a mes…err, wait, that's not right either. The blade needs to be sharpened, sure, but it's actually in really good shape.

The japanning! Oh crap…that was in pretty good shape too.

OK, so I didn't have to do anything to it. Now, that's not to say it's perfect. There's some slight pitting in a couple of places, but not nearly as much on the jointer plane I posted the other day. Some of the nickle on the cap has chipped off, but not nearly enough to cause concern. All in all, this plane is in fantastic shape.

Well, since it looked ready to go, I decided to give it a try on this unknown board I have sitting here in the office. Well, it did need a bit of adjustment to cut. The blade was set a bit far back, and there's a bit of a trick to adjust how far the blade protrudes from the mouth. Once I figured that out, I decided to round the edge of the board just for kicks. Well, it shaved wood like a dream. I then flipped the board over and played with a cheap block plane I got from Tractor Supply Co. before I knew any better (it's actually not that bad a plane). I rounded the edges with the cheap plane, then brought in the Shapleigh's plane to flatten it back.

Oh man! I wish I could have gotten the pics to turn out from the shavings. Really nice ones! They were fairly thick, but that's OK. I shaved them nicely and that's with a less than ideal blade! I am stoked about this bad boy!

So, without further carrying on, here is the newest member of the family:



Don't hate me


----------



## SST (Nov 30, 2006)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Yet Another Plane*
> 
> Upon returning home, I was surprised to find a package waiting for me on the bed. Since I'm only waiting for one tool, I knew what it had to be…my Norvell Shapleigh's 60 1/2 type block plane. For those who don't know what a 60 1/2 block plane is, it's a low angle, adjustable throat block plane. Now that we've got that covered, on to the details.
> 
> ...


I have really gotten to love planes lately. That looks like a beauty. Who knows, maybe I even bid against you for it? Hope not, wouldn't have wanted to drive the price up for a fellow lumberjock. Have you decided how many planes you need, or are you just going to let the collecting disease overtake you? It will, you know. -SST


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Yet Another Plane*
> 
> Upon returning home, I was surprised to find a package waiting for me on the bed. Since I'm only waiting for one tool, I knew what it had to be…my Norvell Shapleigh's 60 1/2 type block plane. For those who don't know what a 60 1/2 block plane is, it's a low angle, adjustable throat block plane. Now that we've got that covered, on to the details.
> 
> ...


Well, I don't know if it was you, but someone drove the price straight to my upper level the day after I bid, but didn't go any higher. This plane was destined for me 

As for a particular number of planes, I don't think I have a limit set. However, I'm not a collector either. I plan on getting planes for a particular use rather than "just because". I've been buying my "basic set" and have just about finished that up, so next it will be just buying planes because it fits a need…

...for now


----------



## Paul (Mar 13, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Yet Another Plane*
> 
> Upon returning home, I was surprised to find a package waiting for me on the bed. Since I'm only waiting for one tool, I knew what it had to be…my Norvell Shapleigh's 60 1/2 type block plane. For those who don't know what a 60 1/2 block plane is, it's a low angle, adjustable throat block plane. Now that we've got that covered, on to the details.
> 
> ...


Too bad our paths didn't cross earlier than Lumberjocks. I once had a collection of Norvell-Shapleigh planes. I was facinated with them for the same reason - the narrow window of manufacture. I put together No. 3 through No. 7 bench planes with the rubber "unbreakable" totes.

I sold them on ebay as a set probably four years ago to help finance a trip to woodworking school.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Yet Another Plane*
> 
> Upon returning home, I was surprised to find a package waiting for me on the bed. Since I'm only waiting for one tool, I knew what it had to be…my Norvell Shapleigh's 60 1/2 type block plane. For those who don't know what a 60 1/2 block plane is, it's a low angle, adjustable throat block plane. Now that we've got that covered, on to the details.
> 
> ...


Do you hear that Paul? That's the sound of ultimate suffering!! 

Seriously, that sounds like a very cool collection. I'm trying to snag as many Norvell Shapleigh tools as I can, so who knows what I'll end up with


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Yet Another Plane*
> 
> Upon returning home, I was surprised to find a package waiting for me on the bed. Since I'm only waiting for one tool, I knew what it had to be…my Norvell Shapleigh's 60 1/2 type block plane. For those who don't know what a 60 1/2 block plane is, it's a low angle, adjustable throat block plane. Now that we've got that covered, on to the details.
> 
> ...


Tom why would I hate you? You like bringing old tools back from the rust bucket, and you can quote "The Princess Bride". Sounds pretty likable to me!



stolen from a T-shirt.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Yet Another Plane*
> 
> Upon returning home, I was surprised to find a package waiting for me on the bed. Since I'm only waiting for one tool, I knew what it had to be…my Norvell Shapleigh's 60 1/2 type block plane. For those who don't know what a 60 1/2 block plane is, it's a low angle, adjustable throat block plane. Now that we've got that covered, on to the details.
> 
> ...


Great little plane - a user to be certain.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Yet Another Plane*
> 
> Upon returning home, I was surprised to find a package waiting for me on the bed. Since I'm only waiting for one tool, I knew what it had to be…my Norvell Shapleigh's 60 1/2 type block plane. For those who don't know what a 60 1/2 block plane is, it's a low angle, adjustable throat block plane. Now that we've got that covered, on to the details.
> 
> ...


Thanks Doug! I was hoping someone would catch the reference 

Dorje,

You're absolutely right. This little puppy is definitely a user, but the awesome thing is that it wouldn't look out of place on display somewhere either!

MAN! I love old tools!

*EDIT: I just measured the plane and found that it's more consistent with a 65 1/2 type plane, rather than the 60 1/2. Still, I'm OK with that *


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

*Been a While...but worth the wait*

It's been a little while since I posted in this series, but it's oh-so-worth the wait in my humble opinion. I have goodies aplenty to share with one and all. First, the obligatory Norvell Shapleigh tool. This one is a smoother hand plane. I can't really call it a #4 or a #4 1/2 either. It's length is halfway between the two, so I call it a #4 1/4 instead. Actually, it's a #4 1/4C since the sole is corrugated. Sorry in advance for the crumby picture. Hopefully, I'll get a better pic later.



Obviously, the lever cap is broken, but I've got a line on a replacement for what I consider a pretty reasonable price.

Next is my hand drill. This pic is even worse, but again I'll try and get a better pic this weekend.



It's in pretty good shape, all in all. I'm really not sure who made it. The only markings on it is SW037J. If anyone knows the details on this one, I'd be appreciative.

Next is the one I picked up for my son. I plan to restore it for him, then add it to a tool kit I'm putting together for him. Since he's only 6 at the moment, these type tools are perfect for him! This is a Millers Falls 2500B. Yep, the kid gets the Millers Falls, I get the no-name. That's cool though. It just means his will be with him for life, and mine could become an excuse to snag another couple of drills.



And last, but certainly not least, is the saw I strived oh-so hard to get. This is a Disston #4 backsaw. The medallion dates it to 1896-1917, but the stamping on it says 20th century, so say 1900-1917. Still, it's an old saw but in pretty good shape. The teeth, however, are in horrible shape. I'll have to do some serious jointing when I go to sharpen them, but that's cool. Luckily, this saw is 14 ppi, so it's perfect for what I wanted it for. I was worried I'd have to recut teeth to the ppi I wanted…but I lucked up. I can't wait to get this bad boy tuned up and cutting dovetails.



I'm currently holding for some molding planes off of eBay. Only four still had blades, but they looked promising for the $18.00 price. Also, I have a 14" backsaw and a DE5 jack plane that should be arriving soon. I'll definitely have to let you all see pics when they get here!


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Been a While...but worth the wait*
> 
> It's been a little while since I posted in this series, but it's oh-so-worth the wait in my humble opinion. I have goodies aplenty to share with one and all. First, the obligatory Norvell Shapleigh tool. This one is a smoother hand plane. I can't really call it a #4 or a #4 1/2 either. It's length is halfway between the two, so I call it a #4 1/4 instead. Actually, it's a #4 1/4C since the sole is corrugated. Sorry in advance for the crumby picture. Hopefully, I'll get a better pic later.
> 
> ...


TC . . . pretty soon you are going to have no room in your 6×6 shop to work with all those tools you are collecting.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Been a While...but worth the wait*
> 
> It's been a little while since I posted in this series, but it's oh-so-worth the wait in my humble opinion. I have goodies aplenty to share with one and all. First, the obligatory Norvell Shapleigh tool. This one is a smoother hand plane. I can't really call it a #4 or a #4 1/2 either. It's length is halfway between the two, so I call it a #4 1/4 instead. Actually, it's a #4 1/4C since the sole is corrugated. Sorry in advance for the crumby picture. Hopefully, I'll get a better pic later.
> 
> ...


Yeah, but that's why I went outdoors and plan on a massive tool cabinet


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Been a While...but worth the wait*
> 
> It's been a little while since I posted in this series, but it's oh-so-worth the wait in my humble opinion. I have goodies aplenty to share with one and all. First, the obligatory Norvell Shapleigh tool. This one is a smoother hand plane. I can't really call it a #4 or a #4 1/2 either. It's length is halfway between the two, so I call it a #4 1/4 instead. Actually, it's a #4 1/4C since the sole is corrugated. Sorry in advance for the crumby picture. Hopefully, I'll get a better pic later.
> 
> ...


Just like Christmas isn't it? These are some nice buys- I especially like the Disston saw. Keep 'em coming. Just think of the money being spent on tools as an investment that you can pass on to your son (of course I expect them to have years of use on them before that happens).


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Been a While...but worth the wait*
> 
> It's been a little while since I posted in this series, but it's oh-so-worth the wait in my humble opinion. I have goodies aplenty to share with one and all. First, the obligatory Norvell Shapleigh tool. This one is a smoother hand plane. I can't really call it a #4 or a #4 1/2 either. It's length is halfway between the two, so I call it a #4 1/4 instead. Actually, it's a #4 1/4C since the sole is corrugated. Sorry in advance for the crumby picture. Hopefully, I'll get a better pic later.
> 
> ...


Scott,

That's exactly what I do. When I first got interested in woodworking, I told my wife that I wanted heirloom quality tools. So far, that's what I've done…because they're all heirlooms already


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

*Where Was THIS When I Needed It?*

Some time back, I was finally able to pick up a Disston dovetail saw. If I remember correctly, these are rare animals out in the wild to some extent, and I paid more than I really wanted to. Again, this was a while back so I may be remembering this wrong. I do remember it being a pain in the butt trying to snag one off eBay.

This difficulty of finding decent vintage saws at reasonable prices, coupled with the cost of new dovetail saws that are worth a flip, have been one of the driving forces behind the popularity of Japanese dovetail saws. Sure, you can get a Gent's saw reasonably, but they're the exception, rather than the rule. Personally, I want my saw to have a handle like a saw, and the Gent's saw doesn't!

Then, low and behold, Lee Vally puts out this! That's right folks…Lee Valley has put out a much more reasonably priced dovetail saw. Now, it's not made traditionally, which is fine by me. Frankly, for the beginner, this is a great introductory saw. Those who I've heard from who've tried it seem to like it. Others compare it favorably to Lie Nielsen, Adria, Gramercy, and Wenzloff & Sons and at a fraction of the price.

Oh how I wish this had been on the market a year ago. I'd have snagged one and felt fine about waiting until a Disston came walking on by at the price *I* wanted to pay. Oh well, as others told me in another blog, patience. However, if you're in the market for a dovetail saw, and don't really care about whether it's a traditional or not, then this might be right up your alley!

In fact, I might just get one for the fun of it


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Where Was THIS When I Needed It?*
> 
> Some time back, I was finally able to pick up a Disston dovetail saw. If I remember correctly, these are rare animals out in the wild to some extent, and I paid more than I really wanted to. Again, this was a while back so I may be remembering this wrong. I do remember it being a pain in the butt trying to snag one off eBay.
> 
> ...


Looks like a good deal. Maybe one of these days.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Where Was THIS When I Needed It?*
> 
> Some time back, I was finally able to pick up a Disston dovetail saw. If I remember correctly, these are rare animals out in the wild to some extent, and I paid more than I really wanted to. Again, this was a while back so I may be remembering this wrong. I do remember it being a pain in the butt trying to snag one off eBay.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good deal.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Where Was THIS When I Needed It?*
> 
> Some time back, I was finally able to pick up a Disston dovetail saw. If I remember correctly, these are rare animals out in the wild to some extent, and I paid more than I really wanted to. Again, this was a while back so I may be remembering this wrong. I do remember it being a pain in the butt trying to snag one off eBay.
> 
> ...


From what I've been able to gather, it is! I may have to pick up one of these just to see how good of a deal it is.


----------



## offseid (Jan 16, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Where Was THIS When I Needed It?*
> 
> Some time back, I was finally able to pick up a Disston dovetail saw. If I remember correctly, these are rare animals out in the wild to some extent, and I paid more than I really wanted to. Again, this was a while back so I may be remembering this wrong. I do remember it being a pain in the butt trying to snag one off eBay.
> 
> ...


While price might be one of the driving forces behind the popularity of Japanese saws, the other is that they are awesome! I will never go back. If you gave me a rare Disston or a brand new Lie-Nielsen, I'll happily display it on my wall while I turn time and time again to my $40 ryoba.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Where Was THIS When I Needed It?*
> 
> Some time back, I was finally able to pick up a Disston dovetail saw. If I remember correctly, these are rare animals out in the wild to some extent, and I paid more than I really wanted to. Again, this was a while back so I may be remembering this wrong. I do remember it being a pain in the butt trying to snag one off eBay.
> 
> ...


I can't agree with you about the "awesome" part of Japanese saws. I personally can't stand the things. Pulling a saw is not a natural act IMHO


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

*A couple of steps back*

After much work, I had finally gotten my tools pretty much gathered. Now, I can't find some of them, namely most of my chisels. What the heck?

Of course, it's all good. I had bought some Japanese chisels from Grizzly that, while they worked just fine, I just wasn't particularly happy with them. The problems had nothing to do with the metal or anything that mattered, it was purely style. I've found that I'm not particularly fond of Japanese style tools from a stylistic stand point, at least as far as chisels go.

When I was first gathering tools, I was intrigued by the Narex chisels Lee Valley was selling. At that point, it seemed that no one was familiar with them, so I listened to others and was steered away. Now, the times have been a-changing. Narex now has a couple of new styles that I really like, including the Classic's that Lee Valley sells. With a lower sides, I see them working much better on dovetails. The price is also pretty sweet, all things considered.

Not only that, but with Narex also now selling mortise chisels and skew chisels, I'm pretty stoked about these bad boys. It's silly, but I like the idea of all my chisels matching. It doesn't matter one way or another, but it's a personal thing. I should be placing an order in the next week or so. I just have to decide how many I want to start with.

Along with not being able to find chisels, I am having to de-rust my planes and saws. My dovetail saw is relatively rust free, but the handle got broken. I've glued it back together, and it seems like it will hold, but I'm still pretty upset. It's a Disston D4 that I all but quested over and finally got. I felt awful when I realized what saw it was, but that's all my fault and no one else's. If, for some reason that this won't hold up for work, I'll snag me one of the Veritas saws. I've been a fan of those since they were released, so I might just have to snag me one. Not that I'd really complain 

Of course, in the process of knocking the rust off of my tools, I decided to pass on a little something to the next generation. My son, Robby, is now ten years old. He helped me re-restore my 65 1/2 block plane and told me he wanted vintage tools himself. As a result, I gave him my second #5 bench plan. This one is a newer Stanley, just post World War II. Still pretty servicable. I figured it would be a good place to start with. Like I told him, even if he decides he doesn't want to woodwork, he'll have a kick butt tool 

I'm excited to get back into building stuff, and snagging tools is definitely one of the most fun parts of it.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

*Buying frenzy on eBay*

Yesterday was an expensive day for me…somewhat. I picked up what was advertised as a Diamond Edge plane, but I believe to actually be a Type 11 Stanley #4. It has the Diamond Edge tote and blade, but also shows Stanley patent dates and says Bailey on the toe. The Diamond Edge on the tote doesn't quite match up with what the date of the plane looks to be, so it's probably a bit of a frankenplane. No worries for me though. I want a user plane, so the tote won't matter to much.

I also picked up a couple of vintage Lufkin folding rules. One was 12" and the other was 24". I think they're pretty cool, and since I spent less than $10 on each of them, I wouldn't be out that much. Besides, Christopher Schwarz covered how to restore them in The Anarchist's Tool Chest, so I already know what to do with them. 

Did I necessarily need any of these? Not so much. I mean, I had a couple #4's that just needed some replacement parts, but I like having planes, and this one looks to be complete. I'll find parts for the other two and give one to my son. He's already got a #5 I gave him, and a jointer plane of almost any description would be almost as big as he is (he's 10).

Oh how I love buying old tools. There *has* to be a 12 step somewhere for this!


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Buying frenzy on eBay*
> 
> Yesterday was an expensive day for me…somewhat. I picked up what was advertised as a Diamond Edge plane, but I believe to actually be a Type 11 Stanley #4. It has the Diamond Edge tote and blade, but also shows Stanley patent dates and says Bailey on the toe. The Diamond Edge on the tote doesn't quite match up with what the date of the plane looks to be, so it's probably a bit of a frankenplane. No worries for me though. I want a user plane, so the tote won't matter to much.
> 
> ...


I know what you mean. I spent a little more than $100 yesterday on two combination planes, two coffin planes, a frame saw, six hand saws and a 36" antique saw blade. My wife said it made her sick to think about it…


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Buying frenzy on eBay*
> 
> Yesterday was an expensive day for me…somewhat. I picked up what was advertised as a Diamond Edge plane, but I believe to actually be a Type 11 Stanley #4. It has the Diamond Edge tote and blade, but also shows Stanley patent dates and says Bailey on the toe. The Diamond Edge on the tote doesn't quite match up with what the date of the plane looks to be, so it's probably a bit of a frankenplane. No worries for me though. I want a user plane, so the tote won't matter to much.
> 
> ...


I think recovery from tool buying is more of a 24 step process. Yesterday for me was 3 hatchets and a brace.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Buying frenzy on eBay*
> 
> Yesterday was an expensive day for me…somewhat. I picked up what was advertised as a Diamond Edge plane, but I believe to actually be a Type 11 Stanley #4. It has the Diamond Edge tote and blade, but also shows Stanley patent dates and says Bailey on the toe. The Diamond Edge on the tote doesn't quite match up with what the date of the plane looks to be, so it's probably a bit of a frankenplane. No worries for me though. I want a user plane, so the tote won't matter to much.
> 
> ...


Thinking about a hatchet after reading Tolpin's The New Traditional Woodworker, so I know where you're coming from Wayne.

Stumpy: That sounds like a heck of a haul for $100


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Buying frenzy on eBay*
> 
> Yesterday was an expensive day for me…somewhat. I picked up what was advertised as a Diamond Edge plane, but I believe to actually be a Type 11 Stanley #4. It has the Diamond Edge tote and blade, but also shows Stanley patent dates and says Bailey on the toe. The Diamond Edge on the tote doesn't quite match up with what the date of the plane looks to be, so it's probably a bit of a frankenplane. No worries for me though. I want a user plane, so the tote won't matter to much.
> 
> ...


You guys had a much better then me. I went out for the local yard sales and found only a few older power tools that were just too costly for what they were. Oh Well need to keep looking.

CtL


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Buying frenzy on eBay*
> 
> Yesterday was an expensive day for me…somewhat. I picked up what was advertised as a Diamond Edge plane, but I believe to actually be a Type 11 Stanley #4. It has the Diamond Edge tote and blade, but also shows Stanley patent dates and says Bailey on the toe. The Diamond Edge on the tote doesn't quite match up with what the date of the plane looks to be, so it's probably a bit of a frankenplane. No worries for me though. I want a user plane, so the tote won't matter to much.
> 
> ...


I started into LJ's a complete old tool buying virgin, now I'm in the gutter with the rest of you tool buy-a-holics. I think that you have to want to get help, and I don't want it yet…


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Buying frenzy on eBay*
> 
> Yesterday was an expensive day for me…somewhat. I picked up what was advertised as a Diamond Edge plane, but I believe to actually be a Type 11 Stanley #4. It has the Diamond Edge tote and blade, but also shows Stanley patent dates and says Bailey on the toe. The Diamond Edge on the tote doesn't quite match up with what the date of the plane looks to be, so it's probably a bit of a frankenplane. No worries for me though. I want a user plane, so the tote won't matter to much.
> 
> ...


Chris: FWIW, I have yet to find an old tool at a yard sale and only rarely at a flea market. The one time I actually did find something kind of interesting at the flea market, they wanted way to much for it. It was interesting, but not that interesting, so I know what you mean.

Rob: The only reason I need to get help is because I have other things I need to spend my money on for the next little while…and tools need to take something akin to a back seat for the time being. They won't though, because I need to get new chisels


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Buying frenzy on eBay*
> 
> Yesterday was an expensive day for me…somewhat. I picked up what was advertised as a Diamond Edge plane, but I believe to actually be a Type 11 Stanley #4. It has the Diamond Edge tote and blade, but also shows Stanley patent dates and says Bailey on the toe. The Diamond Edge on the tote doesn't quite match up with what the date of the plane looks to be, so it's probably a bit of a frankenplane. No worries for me though. I want a user plane, so the tote won't matter to much.
> 
> ...


Sounds like fun, I like buying off E-bay.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tools are multiplying like rebates*

I need a rebate plane. It was an inescapable fact. The problem is, finding the right one. I love vintage tools, so that was the logical place to start. The problem is, I know I need one, but damned if I know what I'm actually looking for. Vintage wasn't a lot of help because I wasn't really sure what I was looking for. So what was a guy to do?

Well, to start with, I had a copy of The Anarchist's Tool Chest that had some guidelines of what I needed. However, when I looked around I decided there was only one way to go.

Just a few moments ago, I pulled the trigger on a Veritas Skew rabbet plane, a right handed one. This will actually be my first new plane, but a Veritas is hardly a bad place to start, especially on this one. I looked around at the reviews. It seemed like the best option for where I was at as a woodworker.

As much as I love vintage tools, there are limitations to them. One is that if you don't know what you're looking at, you could get a complete dog of a tool that's not worth a thing. I've got one Stanley #4 that's just that. With buying new, you can at least check reviews and get an idea at what you're looking at. This one shouldn't require all kinds of tweaking to make it work just right. It shouldn't require electrolysis to take the rust off. It'll be good to go from the start.

That's not to say I won't keep buying vintage tools. It's just to say that sometimes, there ain't nothing wrong with new.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Tools are multiplying like rebates*
> 
> I need a rebate plane. It was an inescapable fact. The problem is, finding the right one. I love vintage tools, so that was the logical place to start. The problem is, I know I need one, but damned if I know what I'm actually looking for. Vintage wasn't a lot of help because I wasn't really sure what I was looking for. So what was a guy to do?
> 
> ...


TC, it is always fun to add new tools to the shop. It sounds like you made a pretty good addition to your tool collection. Post some pictures of the plane when you get it and give us a heads up on how it performs.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Tools are multiplying like rebates*
> 
> I need a rebate plane. It was an inescapable fact. The problem is, finding the right one. I love vintage tools, so that was the logical place to start. The problem is, I know I need one, but damned if I know what I'm actually looking for. Vintage wasn't a lot of help because I wasn't really sure what I was looking for. So what was a guy to do?
> 
> ...


3finger: Thanks for the brief review. Your experience seems to echo the reviews I read. I'm pretty stoked. For years, I drooled over the Veritas and Lie-Neilson planes, even when I wasn't really woodworking. I envied guys who had their shop filled with these tools with maybe a spattering of vintage here and there for "shop cred" or whatever. I wanted a rabbet plane that could do it all, or at least a half decent job of "it all" and the LV model seemed to do the deed.

Scott: You're right. I've got a few others I need to get some picks of and just haven't done it yet. I have a #4 and a couple of vintage folding rules that I need to get pics of. That'll be coming shortly


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Tools are multiplying like rebates*
> 
> I need a rebate plane. It was an inescapable fact. The problem is, finding the right one. I love vintage tools, so that was the logical place to start. The problem is, I know I need one, but damned if I know what I'm actually looking for. Vintage wasn't a lot of help because I wasn't really sure what I was looking for. So what was a guy to do?
> 
> ...


Its great to buy a new tool, aint it?


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Tools are multiplying like rebates*
> 
> I need a rebate plane. It was an inescapable fact. The problem is, finding the right one. I love vintage tools, so that was the logical place to start. The problem is, I know I need one, but damned if I know what I'm actually looking for. Vintage wasn't a lot of help because I wasn't really sure what I was looking for. So what was a guy to do?
> 
> ...


Yep, it's nice. My bank account isn't so crazy about it though


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

*He shoots, he SCORES!!!*

For a day I didn't spend any time building a project for myself or for my home, it's been a pretty awesome woodworking day. First, there's the building of my son's toolbox. That was pretty cool all on its own. However, tonight I finally scored the vintage tool that has long eluded me. If you've seen Gone in Sixty Seconds, this is my Elenore. What tool might that be?

Why, the vintage Stanley #71 router plane. I had about gotten to the point where I was ready to just by the Veritas version, but I really wanted a vintage one. Well, low and behold, I managed to score one tonight. I paid a little more than I probably should have, but it's in really good shape. Check it out here.

I've got a lot of pics to upload here in the next few days, and I can't wait to share them. Now that some computer issues have been worked out, I should be getting photos of all my latest goodies to post for all to see.

Some days, it's just awesome to be alive. This was one of those days.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *He shoots, he SCORES!!!*
> 
> For a day I didn't spend any time building a project for myself or for my home, it's been a pretty awesome woodworking day. First, there's the building of my son's toolbox. That was pretty cool all on its own. However, tonight I finally scored the vintage tool that has long eluded me. If you've seen Gone in Sixty Seconds, this is my Elenore. What tool might that be?
> 
> ...


Nice. You didn't pay too much IMO at all.

You know, the 60 to 90 year old planes are still less then comparable quality new ones. The completely outfitted Veritas is $200. Something not right about that, but it's a vintage buyer's market for the most part.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *He shoots, he SCORES!!!*
> 
> For a day I didn't spend any time building a project for myself or for my home, it's been a pretty awesome woodworking day. First, there's the building of my son's toolbox. That was pretty cool all on its own. However, tonight I finally scored the vintage tool that has long eluded me. If you've seen Gone in Sixty Seconds, this is my Elenore. What tool might that be?
> 
> ...


A fair point David. I like the looks of the Veritas ones, but like you said, it's still cheaper.

I'm telling you, I'm not going to be able to sleep tonight I'm so excited about this day


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *He shoots, he SCORES!!!*
> 
> For a day I didn't spend any time building a project for myself or for my home, it's been a pretty awesome woodworking day. First, there's the building of my son's toolbox. That was pretty cool all on its own. However, tonight I finally scored the vintage tool that has long eluded me. If you've seen Gone in Sixty Seconds, this is my Elenore. What tool might that be?
> 
> ...


I liked it pretty much, too. I hope this weather hangs around a bit here in SW Georgia. Take care.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *He shoots, he SCORES!!!*
> 
> For a day I didn't spend any time building a project for myself or for my home, it's been a pretty awesome woodworking day. First, there's the building of my son's toolbox. That was pretty cool all on its own. However, tonight I finally scored the vintage tool that has long eluded me. If you've seen Gone in Sixty Seconds, this is my Elenore. What tool might that be?
> 
> ...


Yeah, the weather was awesome this weekend. You take care too


----------



## ratchet (Jan 12, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *He shoots, he SCORES!!!*
> 
> For a day I didn't spend any time building a project for myself or for my home, it's been a pretty awesome woodworking day. First, there's the building of my son's toolbox. That was pretty cool all on its own. However, tonight I finally scored the vintage tool that has long eluded me. If you've seen Gone in Sixty Seconds, this is my Elenore. What tool might that be?
> 
> ...


Shweet!!! I'm kind of jealous. I gave up looking for one a while ago. I might start looking again. 200 for a new one is out of the question.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *He shoots, he SCORES!!!*
> 
> For a day I didn't spend any time building a project for myself or for my home, it's been a pretty awesome woodworking day. First, there's the building of my son's toolbox. That was pretty cool all on its own. However, tonight I finally scored the vintage tool that has long eluded me. If you've seen Gone in Sixty Seconds, this is my Elenore. What tool might that be?
> 
> ...


ratchet,

Go look on eBay. There are quite a few available now and you might be able to get a better deal than I did.


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *He shoots, he SCORES!!!*
> 
> For a day I didn't spend any time building a project for myself or for my home, it's been a pretty awesome woodworking day. First, there's the building of my son's toolbox. That was pretty cool all on its own. However, tonight I finally scored the vintage tool that has long eluded me. If you've seen Gone in Sixty Seconds, this is my Elenore. What tool might that be?
> 
> ...


You will LOVE this tool. It's a constant user in my shop.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *He shoots, he SCORES!!!*
> 
> For a day I didn't spend any time building a project for myself or for my home, it's been a pretty awesome woodworking day. First, there's the building of my son's toolbox. That was pretty cool all on its own. However, tonight I finally scored the vintage tool that has long eluded me. If you've seen Gone in Sixty Seconds, this is my Elenore. What tool might that be?
> 
> ...


Yeah, I've wanted one for a while. This was just my first chance to snag one and it's a beauty too, from the pics at least


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

*Crossed into the dark side*

I'm terrified of table saws. Not many woodworkers will admit it, but I am. I know that, if used properly, they're no more dangerous than any other tool…but I have ADHD and am far more likely to slip up than most folks.

Of course, that didn't stop me from buying one.

Let me start at the beginning of my tale. You see, while I'm working out my notice, one of my co-workers is working out hers as well. Her husband is a truck driver. For the last couple of years, he has been teaching, but wasn't really happy. He loved spending time with his wife, but hated the 9-5 grind of instructing. He somehow managed to talk his wife, my co-worker, into joining him on the road and for her to get her CDL so they could team drive.

As a result, they know they won't be home very much and have decided to liquidate a great quantity of things they have. Two things in particular caught my eye. One was a bench top drill press and a Craftsman job site table saw. As I'm leaving the security of employment and heading towards the insecurity of self-employment, I find that I'm not so eager to spend money, but desperately want to build up more of my tool inventory for woodworking. So I made an offer on the two, and it was accepted.

$150 for the table saw and drill press. Neither are particularly new tools, which I see as kind of a good thing. I've used drill presses before, and while it's only a bench top drill press, I suspect it'll serve my needs just fine for the time being.

I did a search on the table saw prior to buying. It's a 2.5 horsepower saw and was able to ID the particular model. It will take a 1/2" dado stack, which isn't great but it's more than sufficient since I don't really envision me making a lot of dados on the table saw.

My plan is to build a rolling stand for it, and possibly look into adding on a good aftermarket fence if possible. After that, I will have a few more options on a few projects down the road. Now, I just have to be very, very careful. Now that I'm about to be a full-time newspaper man, I can't afford to lose fingers and such


----------



## Brett1972 (Nov 5, 2010)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Crossed into the dark side*
> 
> I'm terrified of table saws. Not many woodworkers will admit it, but I am. I know that, if used properly, they're no more dangerous than any other tool…but I have ADHD and am far more likely to slip up than most folks.
> 
> ...


Cool on the tools and breaking off to work on your own. Use push sticks and feather boards for your saw to save your digits. I am afraid of what the table saw can do but not afraid to use it. Respect for your tools is a good thing.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Crossed into the dark side*
> 
> I'm terrified of table saws. Not many woodworkers will admit it, but I am. I know that, if used properly, they're no more dangerous than any other tool…but I have ADHD and am far more likely to slip up than most folks.
> 
> ...


That's essentially the plan. There's still plenty of fear there, but fear isn't something I've ever let stop me before so I won't let this be the first time


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Crossed into the dark side*
> 
> I'm terrified of table saws. Not many woodworkers will admit it, but I am. I know that, if used properly, they're no more dangerous than any other tool…but I have ADHD and am far more likely to slip up than most folks.
> 
> ...


Great that you have added to your arsenal. Let me know if you want to build the rolling stand over here. I'm gonna be turning awhile in the other room, so the wood shop is vacant for a week or two. I've got some good drop material that might help out, too.


----------



## Arminius (Dec 27, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Crossed into the dark side*
> 
> I'm terrified of table saws. Not many woodworkers will admit it, but I am. I know that, if used properly, they're no more dangerous than any other tool…but I have ADHD and am far more likely to slip up than most folks.
> 
> ...


Most users *should* have more fear of the tablesaw than they do, no bad thing to treat them with wary respect.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Crossed into the dark side*
> 
> I'm terrified of table saws. Not many woodworkers will admit it, but I am. I know that, if used properly, they're no more dangerous than any other tool…but I have ADHD and am far more likely to slip up than most folks.
> 
> ...


@David: I might just do that. I still need to try and get with you about an estimate on actually building my shop though 

@Arminus: Very true. I suspect if most people stayed as scared of them as I am right now, then we would have much fewer incidents with the beasts. Just my impressions anyways.


----------



## amagineer (Apr 16, 2011)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Crossed into the dark side*
> 
> I'm terrified of table saws. Not many woodworkers will admit it, but I am. I know that, if used properly, they're no more dangerous than any other tool…but I have ADHD and am far more likely to slip up than most folks.
> 
> ...


When I was young( many moons ago) I would watch my grandfather work in his shop and he taught me to respect all the power tools and you will not be afraid to use them. I have been working with wood for 50 years and have all my fingers because of what my grandfather taught me. Remember to use safety equipment and do not rush when working in the shop. Good luck.
Don


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Crossed into the dark side*
> 
> I'm terrified of table saws. Not many woodworkers will admit it, but I am. I know that, if used properly, they're no more dangerous than any other tool…but I have ADHD and am far more likely to slip up than most folks.
> 
> ...


Tom, Nice addition. The table saw is always a plus, but to be honest I am constantly using my drill press. Stay safe with both.

CtL


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Crossed into the dark side*
> 
> I'm terrified of table saws. Not many woodworkers will admit it, but I am. I know that, if used properly, they're no more dangerous than any other tool…but I have ADHD and am far more likely to slip up than most folks.
> 
> ...


Don: Glad to hear you've done as well as you have. It gives me hope 

Chris: Yeah, a drill press was always on the power tools I want list. Now, I gots one. Mortises just got a bit easier


----------

